# Ibanez RG565 Genesis Re-Issue



## SlipknotKoRnfan (Dec 1, 2020)

https://www.ibanez.com/na/products/detail/rg565_00_01.html

Anyone seen this yet? So glad they finally brought it back. Always had my eye out for a red one. It's been a long time since they've had a guitar with those exact specs if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 1, 2020)

That orange one


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 1, 2020)

Glad they finally posted these. I was starting to crack. 

My one critique, I've yet to see a picture of the "Emerald Green" that didn't seem more blue. Which is definitely more period correct, but damn I like green.


----------



## I play music (Dec 1, 2020)

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> https://www.ibanez.com/na/products/detail/rg565_00_01.html
> 
> Anyone seen this yet? So glad they finally brought it back. Always had my eye out for a red one. It's been a long time since they've had a guitar with those exact specs if I'm not mistaken.












Without knowing the price, the solar takes the cake for me (SS, roasted maple)


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 1, 2020)

Mmmm........ Ibanez reverse headstocks...... The green is lovely


----------



## I play music (Dec 1, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> Mmmm........ Ibanez reverse headstocks...... The green is lovely


Looks blue to me not green .. as Max already said


----------



## Supernaut (Dec 1, 2020)

Love these. I already have a 2007 RG550 so slightly tempted to get another re-issue.

I hear Solar's are pretty great but I would imagine the neck feel is completely different, plus I love the old-school neck-plate on these.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 1, 2020)

Def grabbing an Orange one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 1, 2020)

I play music said:


> Looks blue to me not green .. as Max already said



The this with Ibanez' Emerald Green is that sometimes as the clear ages and yellows the blue turns into a deeper green.


----------



## Damagedjustice (Dec 1, 2020)

Ibanez give a chance to s540ltd's - please ..


----------



## I play music (Dec 1, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The this with Ibanez' Emerald Green is that sometimes as the clear ages and yellows the blue turns into a deeper green.
> 
> View attachment 87562


Not a fan, the orange one looks better


----------



## Supernaut (Dec 1, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if these new ones keep their original colour a little better with modern pigments.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 1, 2020)

Yeah that orange one will be mine.


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 1, 2020)

Maybe the person in charge of colors at Ibanez has tritanopia. 






The orange one is so hot though.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 1, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Glad they finally posted these. I was starting to crack.
> 
> My one critique, I've yet to see a picture of the "Emerald Green" that didn't seem more blue. Which is definitely more period correct, but damn I like green.



It's possible that they just didn't capture the color with their camera, wouldn't be the first time. 

Hmmmm Genesis Collection, so I am assuming these will be 1K? I am not a big fan of either color, although, I might be crazy enough to get both (I am a fan of the RG565). Oddly enough I kind of wished they had a black option as well.


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 1, 2020)

Wow that orange!!!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 1, 2020)

Yessss I want the orange one so bad. 2021 looks to already be killer. I wonder what else we get


----------



## Boojakki (Dec 1, 2020)

OMG! Yeshhhhh! Finally...


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 1, 2020)

Would have loved a Purple Neon finish option but that Fluorescent Orange is rockin'!! Pickups are a real let down though.


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 1, 2020)

I had no intention of buying a new guitar next year. This may just change my mind


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 1, 2020)

If I recall, the original had an air norton S and a D activator bridge. While I'm agreeable to using a V8 in the 565 ... they're using an infinity pickup in the neck. And the Ibanez infinity pickups have the distinction of being the second worst pickups I've experienced. Why would they put MII garbage on something coming out of Fujigen?


----------



## mbardu (Dec 1, 2020)

Phlegethon said:


> Why would they put MII garbage on something coming out of Fujigen?



$$$


----------



## Jeff (Dec 1, 2020)

Well holy shit. This was my holy grail guitar when I was a kid. I’ve moved away from Ibanez for the most part, but that orange one is very tempting.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 1, 2020)

Phlegethon said:


> If I recall, the original had an air norton S and a D activator bridge. While I'm agreeable to using a V8 in the 565 ... they're using an infinity pickup in the neck. And the Ibanez infinity pickups have the distinction of being the second worst pickups I've experienced. Why would they put MII garbage on something coming out of Fujigen?



Wasn’t the D-Activator. Those didn’t exist when the 565 was first around.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 1, 2020)

Phlegethon said:


> If I recall, the original had an air norton S and a D activator bridge. While I'm agreeable to using a V8 in the 565 ... they're using an infinity pickup in the neck. And the Ibanez infinity pickups have the distinction of being the second worst pickups I've experienced. Why would they put MII garbage on something coming out of Fujigen?



HB2/SB1 originally.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 1, 2020)

Before the virus shutdown a person could still custom order a IBZUSA F1, F2, F3 and S1 from DiMarzio. hmmmm


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 1, 2020)

Phlegethon said:


> If I recall, the original had an air norton S and a D activator bridge. While I'm agreeable to using a V8 in the 565 ... they're using an infinity pickup in the neck. And the Ibanez infinity pickups have the distinction of being the second worst pickups I've experienced. Why would they put MII garbage on something coming out of Fujigen?



Think you're getting mixed up with the RG465 which had those pups. Agreed on the Infinity pups...fkn garbage!!


----------



## iamaom (Dec 1, 2020)

Musiscience said:


> Maybe the person in charge of colors at Ibanez has tritanopia.


TL;DR Japanese has a single word to describe blue/green.

https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/青い#Japanese

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_term#Cultural_differences


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 1, 2020)

iamaom said:


> TL;DR Japanese has a single word to describe blue/green.
> 
> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/青い#Japanese
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_term#Cultural_differences


Laughs in Autumn Potato and Sundry Cotton.


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 1, 2020)

good job Ibanez


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 1, 2020)

iamaom said:


> TL;DR Japanese has a single word to describe blue/green.
> 
> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/青い#Japanese
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_term#Cultural_differences



That's actually really interesting, I wasn't aware. I wonder why they chose to go with green knowing there is two words in english, one which is more appropriate. For a big international business, it seems strange to have the color naming lost in translation.


----------



## mpexus (Dec 1, 2020)

Phlegethon said:


> IWhy would they put MII garbage on something coming out of Fujigen?



Keep costs down and to be honest who really cares about what pickups it comes with? Whatever it would be most would swap them right away and those that don't simply care less about them and play anyway. I still have the V's on my 550 Genesis and see no replacement soon. Pickups are cheap if bought used, less than 100 bucks and you can put more or less whatever you want there.


----------



## Forkface (Dec 1, 2020)

Emerald Green for me. thank you and good night.

ive been waiting for these to come out, when they started releasing the Genesis stuff I prayed for these to show up eventually.


----------



## josh1 (Dec 1, 2020)

Infinity pickup in something that's going to cast 1k+? Ya, no thanks.


----------



## mpexus (Dec 1, 2020)

josh1 said:


> Infinity pickup in something that's going to cast 1k+? Ya, no thanks.



So what pickup's should be there? Not buying a guitar because the pickups are not to taste is like not buying a car because the Tires are not the brand you like. They are the easiest replaceable part.


----------



## I play music (Dec 1, 2020)

mpexus said:


> So what pickup's should be there? Not buying a guitar because the pickups are not to taste is like not buying a car because the Tires are not the brand you like. They are the easiest replaceable part.


When I buy a car I want it to come with usable tires.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 1, 2020)

My hand cramps just looking at that 17mm neck.... but I will still probably buy one anyways


----------



## Jeff (Dec 1, 2020)

technomancer said:


> My hand cramps just looking at that 17mm neck.... but I will still probably buy one anyways



Yeah me too, as I’m currently shopping for the ‘59 profile from Warmoth for my Tele


----------



## Jeff (Dec 1, 2020)

josh1 said:


> Infinity pickup in something that's going to cast 1k+? Ya, no thanks.



This just in: Ibanez requires pickup swap! News at 11.


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Dec 1, 2020)

Oh boy. I've got an orange bobbin-ed Bare Knuckle Nailbomb lying around that is itching to get all up in that orange one. This is cool.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Dec 1, 2020)

I saw these on Reverb and flipped. Time to put up as I’ve been complaining about releasing a new green 565 for ages now... well since I sold mine 3 years ago. 

perhaps now the used market prices for originals can calm down


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 2, 2020)

There is an RG fan group on Facebook, some dude in the UK has actual pictures of them and has played them.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 2, 2020)

These are available for preorder in the EU now. ETA February 2021.

Ibanez RG565-FOR Genesis Collection E-Guitar Fluorescent Orange | ProMusic | Reverb

Ibanez RG565-EG Genesis Collection E-Guitar Emerald Green | ProMusic | Reverb


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm about to put together an orange/black RG565 style body with a Gotoh Floyd and a 24 fret Warmoth reverse Strat headstock neck, ebony board. Pretty excited about it honestly. RG565's are awesome.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 2, 2020)

..........and they are officially up on the USA website. Same colors. Time to start harassing my dealer.......TAKE MY MONEY NOW!!!!


I have a feeling they are going to sell truck loads of these, especially the first year, like the genesis RG550. These have been highly desired for awhile.

Now if they will just do a "DX" model like they did with the Genesis 550......


----------



## Jeff (Dec 2, 2020)

jl-austin said:


> ..........and they are officially up on the USA website. Same colors. Time to start harassing my dealer.......TAKE MY MONEY NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> I have a feeling they are going to sell truck loads of these, especially the first year, like the genesis RG550. These have been highly desired for awhile.
> ...



Too bad I can't get one with an AZ neck profile


----------



## buck fever (Dec 2, 2020)

Ugh, I’d love to see this in 27” seven string!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 2, 2020)

Apparently these are limited stock atm. Just ordered the orange from Nick at axe palace. They’re expected by EOM. Could be earlier


----------



## nsimonsen (Dec 2, 2020)

Emerald Green is definitely a winner for me.
Just need to throw in some odd colour pickups to make it pop


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Dec 2, 2020)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Apparently these are limited stock atm. Just ordered the orange from Nick at axe palace. They’re expected by EOM. Could be earlier



How did you order it? didnt see it on their page


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 2, 2020)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> How did you order it? didnt see it on their page


Oh it was on the ap exclusive page. Just ask them. They may still have the green one. I got their only orange.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wish they'd do a 90s RG550/570 re-release so I could get something with an AANJ but still DY/RFR


----------



## Metal Mortician (Dec 3, 2020)

The NECK is the biggest improvement over the original. 5 piece with top mounted locking nut and a volute. Really adds to stability when compared to the original that had a 1 piece neck and rear mounted nut - those would flex way too much with crazy trem antics, IMO.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 3, 2020)

Volute is nice, but give me the through-neck nut all day. That's certainly no deal breaker though, these look great and are priced very fairly!


----------



## trem licking (Dec 4, 2020)

Through neck nut with volute is the right answer (this is the case with vai's guitars... I would reckon for a reason )


----------



## iff (Dec 4, 2020)

For anyone that's tried the RG550 Genesis, how does the neck compare to the originals? I used to have an RG550 that had a great neck but I don't really like the modern RG Prestige necks. I've been keeping an eye out for a used RG565 for a while, but it would be nice if I could just grab one of these Genesis ones instead.


----------



## Dayn (Dec 4, 2020)

Matt08642 said:


> Wish they'd do a 90s RG550/570 re-release so I could get something with an AANJ but still DY/RFR


God yes, I'm looking for a nice 6-string and I saw the purple one which is comparatively cheap for MIJ. Then I saw the square heel. I already know I don't get along with them.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 4, 2020)

Dayn said:


> God yes, I'm looking for a nice 6-string and I saw the purple one which is comparatively cheap for MIJ. Then I saw the square heel. I already know I don't get along with them.



I've been wishy-washy about it since they came out - On the one hand I have big enough hands I don't _think_ it would be a problem, but on the other hand every Ibanez I own is AANJ and I love the heel on those


----------



## trem licking (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm always yelling about the square heels from the hate train, but I'm driving by again to say THEY SUCK if you do anything much above the 12th fret!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 4, 2020)

trem licking said:


> I'm always yelling about the square heels from the hate train, but I'm driving by again to say THEY SUCK if you do anything much above the 12th fret!



Practice more.


----------



## trem licking (Dec 4, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Practice more.


Naw. Just wont purchase. It's not a matter of not being able able to, it's a matter of it being super uncomfortable with no benefit for its existence. It's funny... All this talk of neck profiles and how thin the necks are and they are held on by a damn brick a quarter the way up the neck. Heh


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 4, 2020)

I wonder how many of the Ibby square heel haters have actually owned a model with one. I would guess the percentage is low. It's funny they were originally the improvement over the Fender one which is still on tons of models today but seems to garner less hate.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 4, 2020)

ElysianGuitars said:


> I'm about to put together an orange/black RG565 style body with a Gotoh Floyd and a 24 fret Warmoth reverse Strat headstock neck, ebony board. Pretty excited about it honestly. RG565's are awesome.



Build me one too


----------



## trem licking (Dec 4, 2020)

Leviathus said:


> I wonder how many of the Ibby square heel haters have actually owned a model with one. I would guess the percentage is low. It's funny they were originally the improvement over the Fender one which is still on tons of models today but seems to garner less hate.


Fender needs to modern up too fender are expected to never change, locked in by the bluesers. Dat AANJ was a massive step in the right direction


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 4, 2020)

I love the AANJ, block heel is just cooler.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 4, 2020)

my '91 RG570 with the slanted block heel has about as much fret access as my RG7620's with the aanj. Shit, people play universes with block heels just fine as well.. but Vai certainly never plays above the 12th fret


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 4, 2020)

trem licking said:


> Fender needs to modern up too fender are expected to never change, locked in by the bluesers. Dat AANJ was a massive step in the right direction



If you don't like the heel, why even comment? No one cares about your opinions. This is the internet. No one cares abotu this comment either


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 4, 2020)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> If you don't like the heel, why even comment? No one cares about your opinions. This is the internet. No one cares abotu this comment either


Square heel vs AANJ is SSO canon. It's only right for us to discuss it once again.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 4, 2020)

Leviathus said:


> Square heel vs AANJ is SSO canon. It's only right for us to discuss it once again.



guess it’s like Christmas but for all of the guitar obsessed nerds here.


----------



## mlp187 (Dec 4, 2020)

I have a Strat and an AANJ. I don’t really give a shit either way, but I’m guessing that people who don’t like block heels won’t buy block heels.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Dec 5, 2020)

All personal preference. Even THAT can change with time and experience with the instrument. Ask anyone who plays a Les Paul how their upper fret access is. As long as the instrument inspires you to play more or in a different manner, that’s what matters.


----------



## trem licking (Dec 5, 2020)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> If you don't like the heel, why even comment? No one cares about your opinions. This is the internet. No one cares abotu this comment either


Isn't this forum founded on bitching and voicing opinions no one cares about? Imagine how dead it would be otherwise. Heh


----------



## trem licking (Dec 5, 2020)

aesthyrian said:


> my '91 RG570 with the slanted block heel has about as much fret access as my RG7620's with the aanj. Shit, people play universes with block heels just fine as well.. but Vai certainly never plays above the 12th fret


Vai created AANJ as an update his guitars ha


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan (Dec 5, 2020)

The first & only guitar I have with a tilt joint is my RG550 reissue. In my personal experience I find that I don't really think about it or notice a difference too much while playing it, (unless I'm in frets 21-24) Muscle memory kicks in and my hand kinda just does what it's _supposed _to do lol. Like going between a 7 and a 6 string.

I'd love to get a 7 with a tilt joint and see what that's like. Hopefully a universe one day, or if not maybe the last Munky sig or something lol.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 5, 2020)

trem licking said:


> Vai created AANJ as an update his guitars ha



Fair point. My point however, is that the upper fret access on a 6 string block heel is comparable to a 7 string aanj, and that there are block heel 7 strings out there that people play just fine, and play many frets above the 12th. 

That's all.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 5, 2020)

trem licking said:


> Vai created AANJ as an update his guitars ha



Huh? The AANJ predates his association with Ibanez and wasn't added to JEMs or UVs till years later.


----------



## trem licking (Dec 5, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Huh? The AANJ predates his association with Ibanez and wasn't added to JEMs or UVs till years later.


Hmmm. I coulda swore that was his idea. I stand corrected then. Either way, it's better


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 5, 2020)

Damn ALL of You. I don't need 12th guitar!!! I will place the order next week because of YOU. THANK YOU


----------



## jclogston (Dec 5, 2020)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Damn ALL of You. I don't need 12th guitar!!! I will place the order next week because of YOU. THANK YOU



Where can you order this?


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 5, 2020)

jclogston said:


> Where can you order this?


Pre-order to be exact. Thomann.de. Est time 3-4 weeks..


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 6, 2020)

I placed an order for one in America, through an American dealer. (It's nice to live in a town that still has locally owned music stores!)

As far as the block joint, come on guys....... How many of us really have 1 guitar? Do they all really have to be the same?


----------



## the-Gunlsinger (Dec 7, 2020)

Oh my god they did it. Those crazy bastards they finally did it. 

So glad I clicked on this thread...I want them both.


----------



## Milchek (Dec 8, 2020)

Anyone know what the price point will be on these in Singapore?


----------



## mmr007 (Dec 8, 2020)

As soon as they issue one in black.....


----------



## plummer (Dec 8, 2020)

I still have an original blue 565. I believe the original pups were the HB2/SB1 combo. I still have them kickin around somewhere (should go look), but I had swapped them out for an Evolution and vintage Blues (i think) with blue covers. Looks slick. 
Honestly though.......I bought it in 1990, and to this day is still my favourite guitar. Nothing else plays like it.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar (Dec 9, 2020)

Cool axe! Almost orgasmic.

But I'll stick with my RGR465M. It comes with AANJ and DiMarzios.


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 9, 2020)

I will absolutely be ordering the orange one, and a Distortion and Hot Rails are going in it.


----------



## jclogston (Dec 9, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> I will absolutely be ordering the orange one, and a Distortion and Hot Rails are going in it.



Similar but Emerald Green, Distortion, and Satch Track


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 9, 2020)

jclogston said:


> Similar but Emerald Green, Distortion, and Satch Track



Don't confuse me and send me down another pickup rabbit hole! I have to stick to the plan!


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Dec 9, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> Don't confuse me and send me down another pickup rabbit hole! I have to stick to the plan!



I know about that hole. It is not a good one to go in.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 9, 2020)

Ibanez please go one step further and re-issue this 770




I cannot think of a more ideal guitar that checks all the boxes (I can deal with the heel in this case ) for me. Lo-Pro, HSH, rear-mount electronics, bound rosewood board, same inlays as my 2550, sick colors


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 9, 2020)

I want them to do the violet metallic 770DX.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 10, 2020)

What about a RG7620 re issue?


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 10, 2020)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> What about a RG7620 re issue?



I think that’s called a Universe now.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 10, 2020)

Shhh don’t tell them


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 10, 2020)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> What about a RG7620 re issue?



RG752? Pretty much the same thing, but better pickups and the newer wider neck heel that most are used to.

I mean, if you haven't already bought an RG7620 or an RG752, then you don't really want one. Neither are very rare or too expensive. Trust me, I love the rg7620.. but it would be the most pointless nostalgia reissue ever, especially when they already have a modern version that is nearly identical and no one seems to care haha


----------



## Dooky (Dec 10, 2020)

mmr007 said:


> As soon as they issue one in black.....


I'm the same. Really want a black one.


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 10, 2020)

The 752's have been discontinued this year. I expect we'll be getting some sort of MIJ 7 in return. Probably an AZ if i had to guess, but i could see them genesis-ing the 7620 too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 10, 2020)

The RG752 has been gone for some years now...not that anyone would notice. 

The RG752M and RG752AHM are going to be either discontinued or re-regioned, and again, I don't see there being much noise made, neither has been a huge seller. 

The AZ7 has been in the works for over a year now, and has made it all the way to pro-sam, so I expect it up any month now, but probably Q1 2021.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Dec 11, 2020)

Perhaps the SZ could make a comeback. Seemed pretty popular in the early/mid 2000s.

PRS-esque with an edge trem.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Milchek (Dec 20, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


>




They look great, keen - depending on price point of course. Btw, anyone else notice the demo video sounds like theres a coil split? But the video shows the toggle always on the humbucker position? Maybe they just forgot to change pickup positions for the video vs the recording.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 20, 2020)

Milchek said:


> They look great, keen - depending on price point of course. Btw, anyone else notice the demo video sounds like theres a coil split? But the video shows the toggle always on the humbucker position? Maybe they just forgot to change pickup positions for the video vs the recording.



It seems more of a Fractal (or what ever the most popular amp modeler is) demo, than a guitar demo.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 20, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


>




God this fake bass 

And yeah that thing is definitely on the neck pickup for half the video


----------



## mitou (Dec 23, 2020)

Yeah those guitars are sweet. I've always loved the HS pickup config. My favorite "old school" RG is still the RG760 in Jewel Blue though. 

Btw, I just saw that GAK has some more new models up. Nothing mind blowing as you'd expect.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Dec 24, 2020)

Milchek said:


> They look great, keen - depending on price point of course. Btw, anyone else notice the demo video sounds like theres a coil split? But the video shows the toggle always on the humbucker position? Maybe they just forgot to change pickup positions for the video vs the recording.


I noticed that too. You would think they would run through the pickup selection because people are just waiting to destroy the neck pickup on this thing. Easy swap though. Need purple or pink DiMarzios for the green. Orange version deserves bright yellow in all it’s blinding 90’s neon glory.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 24, 2020)

Order for the orange placed and I just have to wait and wait and wait... 
I have too much guitars... damn You SSO ;-)


----------



## Papaoneil (Jan 14, 2021)

So how are the frets on the genesis line? Do they give them the same treatment as the rest of the fujigen guitars? I’ve read a few reviews saying that they had some of the 550 series with issues. I really have my eye on the green one so hoping that they still put quality in them even though they aren’t prestige


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2021)

Necropolis said:


> So how are the frets on the genesis line? Do they give them the same treatment as the rest of the fujigen guitars? I’ve read a few reviews saying that they had some of the 550 series with issues. I really have my eye on the green one so hoping that they still put quality in them even though they aren’t prestige



I'd say pretty good overall, perhaps towards the better end of what you'd expect on something for $1k. These aren't branded as Prestige, but the fretwork is pretty much on par for what you'd see on Prestige stuff these days.

There is fret spout on much of maple boarded models, less so rosewood for whatever reason. Easy fix though.

Manage expectations, these aren't J.Customs, and you'll probably be more than happy.


----------



## bracky (Jan 14, 2021)

mitou said:


> Yeah those guitars are sweet. I've always loved the HS pickup config. My favorite "old school" RG is still the RG760 in Jewel Blue though.
> 
> Btw, I just saw that GAK has some more new models up. Nothing mind blowing as you'd expect.



A blue RG760 was my very first guitar purchased used in 1991. It was stolen in 1996. I still search reverb and eBay for it occasionally just in case. I really loved that guitar!


----------



## mitou (Jan 14, 2021)

bracky said:


> A blue RG760 was my very first guitar purchased used in 1991. It was stolen in 1996. I still search reverb and eBay for it occasionally just in case. I really loved that guitar!



Aww man, that's too bad. Those are really classy looking guitars!


----------



## Papaoneil (Jan 15, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd say pretty good overall, perhaps towards the better end of what you'd expect on something for $1k. These aren't branded as Prestige, but the fretwork is pretty much on par for what you'd see on Prestige stuff these days.
> 
> There is fret spout on much of maple boarded models, less so rosewood for whatever reason. Easy fix though.
> 
> Manage expectations, these aren't J.Customs, and you'll probably be more than happy.



I trust your word. I figured that they would be ok but always good to ask someone with experience.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 15, 2021)

I actually have found the Genesis series to have even better fretwork than the average Prestige. At least less corroded, not needing as much buffing. I know this sounds odd, but its the reality based on the 100's of MIJ Ibanez I get in my store on a yearly basis. The RG550 (and now RG565) are the best values in the biz right now at $999.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Jan 15, 2021)

zimbloth said:


> I actually have found the Genesis series to have even better fretwork than the average Prestige. At least less corroded, not needing as much buffing. I know this sounds odd, but its the reality based on the 100's of MIJ Ibanez I get in my store on a yearly basis. The RG550 (and now RG565) are the best values in the biz right now at $999.



^ I definitely trust this opinion. These folks touch more high end guitars in a week than I will in my lifetime.


----------



## Papaoneil (Jan 16, 2021)

zimbloth said:


> I actually have found the Genesis series to have even better fretwork than the average Prestige. At least less corroded, not needing as much buffing. I know this sounds odd, but its the reality based on the 100's of MIJ Ibanez I get in my store on a yearly basis. The RG550 (and now RG565) are the best values in the biz right now at $999.



That’s good to hear for sure. I trust yours as well. Like it was said you’ve handled more high end than probably anyone here so if you say their good then I guess all I got to do is wait lol


----------



## Supernaut (Jan 16, 2021)

I've got an RG550 re-issue. The frets are good, but not amazing, so don't think they'll be some sort of rounded off, perfectly polished type of thing. 

For comparison, they were vastly better than the import Ibanez stuff, but not quite as good as the frets on my Kiesel Vader V6 or Fender American Tele. 

Expect level jumbo frets, well polished, but still partial to a bit of rounding off if you have a file. What you'll get with these is a classic Ibanez neck profile, complete with a big ol' chunky neck plate - which gives them a really solid feel I think, more so than the other prestige stuff.


----------



## mpexus (Jan 20, 2021)

The fretwork on my JEM SFG Indo made are far better with round edges than on the Genesis I got. In fact the JEM Indo made has the same treatment as the Charvel's and EVHs that I have, just perfect work, 

Still I prefer the The Genesis neck profile and even before taking care of some fret sprout I didn´t even remember it anymore after some hours of playing.


----------



## gunch (Jan 20, 2021)

my heart aches for a Genesis Saber


----------



## mmr007 (Jan 20, 2021)

I've never rushed out and ordered a guitar in my life. Either purchased used or off the shelf... But if they ever re-introduce the black RG565 it will be the first time I do...


This is pretty much a perfect guitar for me


----------



## Viginez (Jan 21, 2021)

a black one would sell like hot cakes imo (i'm not into flashy colors personally)


----------



## dreamspace (Jan 21, 2021)

My dream RG565 

- chambered mahogany body 
- Maple neck and fretboad, AANJ 
- SS Narrow Jumbo / SS6115 frets, OR a lightly scalloped fretboard 
- Modern Wizard profile neck 
- Olympic body and headstock 
- Matte black hardware 
- X2N or DActivatior X in bridge 
- Fast Track or Cruiser in neck 
- 1 volume, coil split. 

Is it going to happen? Probably not in a million years, but one can dream. The closest I'll get to that, is by purchasing a used or new, and spending probably $500-$1000 extra in parts and labor .


----------



## Dayn (Jan 21, 2021)

Seeing the RG550 and RG565 just makes me want one. They're so perfectly retro.

I'm aching real bad to get the RG550 in purple, but the pickups and square heel are still putting me off. But every day, my resistance grows weaker, especially for MIJ at that price...


----------



## Supernaut (Jan 23, 2021)

Dayn said:


> Seeing the RG550 and RG565 just makes me want one. They're so perfectly retro.
> 
> I'm aching real bad to get the RG550 in purple, but the pickups and square heel are still putting me off. But every day, my resistance grows weaker, especially for MIJ at that price...



Definitely recommend trying one then, because you either have to go into it liking the square heel or be willing to like it.

I personally prefer the square heel, I think it looks sick with the carves you get on the back. Feels really "solid" as well.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Feb 13, 2021)

Quick bump and update.
I placed an order on the orange one on December. In Thomann they stated that delivery should be at the end of February. Today i recieved the e-mail from them that the producer is responsible for the delay. Estimated time of arrival is.... the end of July. 
Well, $hit...


----------



## Omzig (Feb 13, 2021)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Quick bump and update.
> I placed an order on the orange one on December. In Thomann they stated that delivery should be at the end of February. Today i recieved the e-mail from them that the producer is responsible for the delay. Estimated time of arrival is.... the end of July.
> Well, $hit...



Ouch, that's not nice but given the crazy state of the work ATM it's understanable  

i had one of these from the last reissue the RG3XXV in lazer blue, i sold it to fund a Carvin DC400, which was pretty stupid really as i had the full cost for the carvin at hand, and while i do love the DC400 the ibby was much more fun to play...doh


----------



## olejason (Feb 13, 2021)

I'd be surprised if any of the big companies hit their projected Feb/March/April dates.


----------



## Wc707 (Feb 13, 2021)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Quick bump and update.
> I placed an order on the orange one on December. In Thomann they stated that delivery should be at the end of February. Today i recieved the e-mail from them that the producer is responsible for the delay. Estimated time of arrival is.... the end of July.
> Well, $hit...


Youre not alone in that wait, friend.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Mar 9, 2021)

Bump and update:
I just unboxed my turbo-orange RG 565 !!!
I'm so happy 
I had lots of luck to find this model in stock in Polish store. Order placed on Sunday and today it is on my lap.
NGD coming soon...
For now: mine is flawless, no fret sprout, but it is not prestige feel - 90% there...
Plays great, sounds nice, looong sustain and nice setup.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Mar 9, 2021)

Anyone else slightly bothered by reverb shops posting the preorders for guitars that aren’t set to deliver for months?

I went to check to see if any of these were in stock yet and it’s all factory stock photos with September estimated delivery dates.


----------



## Wc707 (Mar 9, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Anyone else slightly bothered by reverb shops posting the preorders for guitars that aren’t set to deliver for months?
> 
> I went to check to see if any of these were in stock yet and it’s all factory stock photos with September estimated delivery dates.


I believe Rich at Ibanez Rules has 1 or 2 in stock


----------



## jclogston (Mar 9, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> I believe Rich at Ibanez Rules has 1 or 2 in stock



I bought mine from him. Excellent guy to work with. Guitar came all setup and in perfect condition.


----------



## Wc707 (Mar 9, 2021)

jclogston said:


> I bought mine from him. Excellent guy to work with. Guitar came all setup and in perfect condition.


Im waiting on a preorder from him and all ive seen are fantastic reviews so pretty stoked


----------



## jclogston (Mar 9, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> Im waiting on a preorder from him and all ive seen are fantastic reviews so pretty stoked



I have been in jemsite for like forever and after hearing all the glowing reviews about him, I was excited to buy from him. He didn't disappoint. I would definitely buy another guitar from one, no question.


----------



## Wc707 (Mar 9, 2021)

jclogston said:


> I have been in jemsite for like forever and after hearing all the glowing reviews about him, I was excited to buy from him. He didn't disappoint. I would definitely buy another guitar from one, no question.


Yeah ive scoured the forums on jemsite and here. There are so many people that hold him in high regard so i figured id get my first prestige from a guy that excels in Ibanez!


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 9, 2021)

I ordered an Orange RG565 from Sweetwater and I think they told me to expect delivery in October


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Mar 10, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> I ordered an Orange RG565 from Sweetwater and I think they told me to expect delivery in October


Try to look it up in another, smaller online shop. Some of the smaller ones can have that axe in stock. Good luck.


----------



## mmr007 (Mar 10, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Anyone else slightly bothered by reverb shops posting the preorders for guitars that aren’t set to deliver for months?
> 
> I went to check to see if any of these were in stock yet and it’s all factory stock photos with September estimated delivery dates.


 
I thought that violates Reverb's listing policy...no?


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Mar 10, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> I thought that violates Reverb's listing policy...no?



Dunno, there are tons of the Genesis as well as the new ESP KH3, Jackson MIJ, all preorder listings with dates months away.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 11, 2021)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Try to look it up in another, smaller online shop. Some of the smaller ones can have that axe in stock. Good luck.



I dont mind the wait actually... buying a house right now lol.


----------

